# Selling artistic photos and nudes....



## blackepix (Jul 13, 2011)

Ok so I have been stocking up on artistic nudes, black and white nudes, pin ups, grunge nudes, etc. Is there any way i can sell these and make decent money?


----------



## The_Traveler (Jul 13, 2011)

there are bazillions of "artistic nudes, black and white nudes, pin ups, grunge nudes, etc." available already.
Why would yours sell in place of these?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jul 13, 2011)

Maybe they are nudier?


----------



## Josh66 (Jul 13, 2011)

When you say you've been 'stocking up' on them do you mean you've been making them yourself, or just collecting them...?


If they're good enough to stand out from the crowd, I don't see why they wouldn't sell...


----------



## KmH (Jul 13, 2011)

blackepix said:


> Is there any way i can sell these and make decent money?


Sure!

All it takes is effective, targeted marketing to the right demographic, and then effectively promoting and advertising your merchandise.

In other words, it takes a lot of hard work, and skills well beyond doing photography.


----------



## blackepix (Jul 13, 2011)

The_Traveler said:


> there are bazillions of "artistic nudes, black and white nudes, pin ups, grunge nudes, etc." available already.
> Why would yours sell in place of these?


There are bazillions of everything. I was asking how to sell photographs that fall under that category.


----------



## blackepix (Jul 13, 2011)

O|||||||O said:


> When you say you've been 'stocking up' on them do you mean you've been making them yourself, or just collecting them...?



of course. I just have quite a bit that fall under that category.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 13, 2011)

Find some buyers. There are a gazillion web sites, as well as magazine publishers.


----------



## Josh66 (Jul 13, 2011)

Just checking, lol.

Some people don't know the difference...


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 13, 2011)

A member name Geaux may want them.


----------

